# The diet helps to lose 8 kg in just 7 days



## gratefulplay (Sep 13, 2019)

This diet helps you lose weight, burn fat without starving your body. All you need to do is eat the right foods when you are hungry. If you are not satisfied with your body, want to lose a few more pounds for health reasons or to have a better image when wearing a bikini, try the special weight loss formula by the General Motors method. This is a diet that helps people who can lose 5 to 8 kg after only 1 week.







*Day 1: Eat only fruits*
Whenever you're hungry, you're only allowed to eat fruit. When thirsty, you can drink as much water as you want, at least 8 cups a day.


However, one fruit that you cannot touch on this day is bananas. Best options are watermelon, strawberry, yellow melon, custard apple, custard.


*Day 2: Eat only vegetables*
Similar to the first day, but your menu will replace fruits with vegetables. You can eat as much as you want and prepare it by boiling, steaming or eating it raw but without using salt or cooking oil. Note, drink plenty of water, from 8-12 cups.


*Day 3: Fruits and vegetables*
On day 3, you can eat fruits or vegetables when you're hungry, but not bananas and potatoes. Drink plenty of water when you feel thirsty.


*Day 4: Milk and bananas*
On day 4, you must eat at least 8 hoops and drink 3-4 cups of milk. Note, do not load any other food into the body.


*Day 5: Tomatoes and rice*
You are allowed to eat a bowl of rice for lunch and 6 tomatoes for the whole day. On the 5th day, you have to drink more water (about 15 cups), because the body will produce more uric acid by eating tomatoes.


*Day 6: Vegetables and rice*
You are allowed to eat a bowl of rice at lunch and choose any favorite vegetables to accompany during the day. Reduce the amount of water to 8-12 cups.


*Day 7: Ending*
On the last day, you have 1 bowl of rice for lunch, a glass of cool fruit juice and vegetables to eat all day. Fruit juice will help eliminate toxins from the body.

Update gun mayhem 2 online.​


----------

